# 1957 Sportster



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2021)

I bought this bike a few years ago and dropped it off in Nashville at Sid's for a full nut and bolt resto. Fortunately Glenn Bator (Bator International) has done an extensive YouTube series on the restoration of one of these and has done quite a few of them. A big thanks to Glenn for all his help with both information and parts. These first year bikes have some unique parts and are hard to find but Glenn came through. A huge thanks to Sid as well for his dedication to this project and attention to detail. While the before photos don't look too bad this bike had the tins repainted but was otherwise pretty rough. All the wiring had been hacked over the years and a lot of small stuff (and some bigger stuff too!) was incorrect. The bike was last registered in 1981. Hopefully by the AMCA Southern National meet the bike will be finished and Sid will show it for me. V/r Shawn

As bought

















Restoration in progress--well along


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 11, 2021)

WOW! That's a beauty!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 11, 2021)

Fabulous!


----------



## Upchuck79 (Apr 14, 2021)

Suhweet!!! 
Nice to own a pre-AMF sportster! Have fun, enjoy and be safe out there.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 14, 2021)

Damn! Shes sexy!


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow that is killer! Definitely worth bringing back to life RIGHT! Please update once completed.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2021)

Getting closer!


----------



## danfitz1 (Apr 16, 2021)

Is that alkyd enamel like Harley used in 1957? Asking for a friend.


----------



## DENNYO (Apr 17, 2021)

Beautiful, first year for sportsters.


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 23, 2021)

Glenn Bator is a great guy and I've been out to his place a couple times.  He has some great Harley's out there.  I even bought a bike from him myself.

He knows the early Sportsters really well. Thumbs up to Glenn Bator!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2021)

Test and tune time!


----------



## Superman1984 (May 7, 2021)

Shawn this Definitely Needs Videos Man! Show some start ups & revs at least


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Shawn this Definitely Needs Videos Man! Show some start ups & revs at least



I'm working on it! This bike hasn't ran since 1981 so I want to hear it too! V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (May 7, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm working on it! This bike hasn't ran since 1981 so I want to hear it too! V/r Shawn



Hell Yeeeah Man! 40 years & it's back Alive! Let's Hope it's Healthy & rumbles that Sweet Tune for many a mile rides fun excitement etc


----------



## THE STIG (May 8, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> These first year bikes have some unique parts and are hard to find




 ...like the exhaust


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2021)

THE STIG said:


> ...like the exhaust



Yea it took eight months to have a set made! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2021)

Scored 95 1/4 points today at the AMCA Southern Nationals in Denton, NC garnering a Junior First. I’m really happy with that and a huge thanks to Sid’s Cycles out of Nashville for his attention to detail and craftsmanship. A big thanks to Glenn Bator for all of his help (and parts) as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2021)

Nice!
Congratulations, Shawn!
Glenn’s a good man.
He did a 1923 model W Sport for my dad about 10 years ago.
It was fun going up to his shop in Ojai, while it was being worked on.
He’s always got some top shelf stuff going on there.
Your bike looks equally stunning.
I’m sure, you’re breathing a little easier now. Lol!
Its a fantastic looking bike.
Now it’s time to slick back your hair, and roll up the cuffs on your jeans, and take that baby for a ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2021)

Thanks Marty. A Junior First is the highest award a bike can get the first time its shown and requires a minimum of 90 points. AMCA has a tiered awards system for judging so next time I show as long as I maintain a 95 or better I will get a Senior First and if I correct the deductions to get it to 98 points I will receive a Winners Circle Award which is the highest award a bike can receive. Sid says the dings weren't anything we can't correct fairly easily except for one oil fitting that is made of unobtanium.  V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Nashman (Jul 1, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


>



Sweet.


----------



## Nashman (Jul 1, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Scored 95 1/4 points today at the AMCA Southern Nationals in Denton, NC garnering a Junior First. I’m really happy with that and a huge thanks to Sid’s Cycles out of Nashville for his attention to detail and craftsmanship. A big thanks to Glenn Bator for all of his help (and parts) as well. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1412169
> 
> View attachment 1412170



I could be wrong, but a buddy here in Winnipeg, Canada appears to be the President of The Antique Motorcycle of America, Ross Metcalfe. Here he is with Dennis Gage about 10 years ago in Winnipeg at a car show. Cheers!


----------



## Nashman (Jul 2, 2021)

THE ANTIQUE MOTORCYCLE CLUB OF AMERICA, INC.​THE ANTIQUE MOTORCYCLE CLUB OF AMERICA, INC. has been set up 5/16/2007 in state FL. The current status of the business is Active. The THE ANTIQUE MOTORCYCLE CLUB OF AMERICA, INC. principal address is 7562 CRESTRIDGE DRIVE, BIG COVE, AL, 35763. Meanwhile you can send your letters to 7562 CRESTRIDGE DRIVE, BIG COVE, AL, 35763. The company`s registered agent is URS AGENTS, LLC 3458 LAKESHORE DR, TALLAHASSEE, FL, 32312. The company`s management are *President - Melcalfe Ross*, Secretary - Markley John, Vice President - Krause Dan. The last significant event in the company history is AMENDED AND RESTATEDARTICLES which is dated by 12/26/2013. This decision is take in action on 12/31/2013. The company annual reports filed on Annual reports – 4/9/2020.

The funny thing is, I got Ross into collecting vintage bicycles about 25+ years ago, and sold him about 6. He has since downsized the bicycles ( I even bought one back from him) and all but a couple have gone to another friend/new bicycle collector here in Winnipeg, Canada. I sold Ross my restored Austin J40 Pedal car about 15 years back as well, and he's taking good care of it.

*Congrats to Shawn on his Harley award, just thought it was neat and related to put the bicycle interest and local collector being the President of such a cool organization. ( Antique Motorcycle Club of America).*


----------

